# Sony KDL37S5600 parpadeo led rojo 5 veces



## FranCasas (Jun 27, 2019)

Bueno pues resulta que tengo el televisor del título del que me han traído la placa base con el motivo de que parpadea 5 veces y se apaga.
El dueño pensaba que podía ser la fuente de alimentación, por lo que me ha traído la placa base para que yo la pruebe con una fuente del mismo tv que tengo en perfecto estado, aunque no puedo probarla con lcd, ya que no tengo la t-con.
Al conectarla a la red inicia con el led verde y se escucha el relé de encendido de la fuente unas 2 veces, luego entra en un bucle de 5 parpadeos de led rojo continuamente.
He revisado condensadores cortados, voltaje de fuente, voltaje de los conversores dc-dc, y cuando la fuente se mantiene encendida( al hacer los dos clicks de relé antes mencionados) todos los voltajes están presentes y no se observa un calentamiento excesivo en ninguna parte de la placa.
Buscando fallos similares he visto que los 5 destellos del led rojo son causa de fallo en el lcd, cosa que yo no tengo conectada debido a que no dispongo de la t-con, por lo que estoy probando la placa base sin conectar lcd, desconozco si el fallo me lo dará porque la tcon le devuelva a la pb una señal de comprobación. 
A la conclusión que he llegado es que si todos los voltajes están presentes en ambas placas (fuente y mother) debe haber o un fallo en la tcon de la tv original(la que sí tiene el dueño), y que a mí también me está dando el mismo fallo pero por no tener conectada la propia t-con.
Tampoco he encontrado ningun esquema de fuente, ya que ni en la propia placa viene un modelo de fuente claro, para poder comprobar voltajes específicos de funcionamiento.
Muchas gracias de antemano,
Un saludo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 27, 2019)

No todas las TV SONY tienen los mismos códigos de error por destellos del LED
En el manual de servicio vienen descritos.
Por ejemplo; en algunas TV que he reparado con 5 destellos, la falla es en la T-CON (Capacitores SMD en corto o con fuga)
Y en ese modelo puede ser un problema con la NVM (Non Volatile Memory) y hay que reiniciarla.
Busca el procedimiento en el manual de servicio.


----------



## FranCasas (Jun 28, 2019)

He mirado el manual de servicio y he visto que para reiniciar la memoria NVM se debe de entrar al modo TT y pulsar el número 41.
Lo que he hecho es pulsar los 3 botones a la vez durante 5 segundos como indica y antes de pulsar el 41 pulsar dos veces el botón rojo, pero no me da ningún resultado. También he probado a ver si el televisor responde a los impulsos del mando para apagar o enecender y no responde, así que no estoy seguro de si en el estado que está de bloqueo ante el error de NVM podré acceder a este modo y restaurar la nvm.
No dispongo de pantalla para poder ver nada, como indiqué antes, por no tener la tcon.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 28, 2019)

Lo que entra en modo TT es el control remoto.
Después de ingresar 41 espera 20 segundos, después ingresa 00 y no olvides volver a dejar el control remoto en modo normal.
Sería conveniente que le pidas la tarjeta T-CON al cliente.


----------



## FranCasas (Jul 8, 2019)

Resulta que teniendo la tele completa tengo el mismo problema, y creo que no voy a poder hacer nada con esta memoria en este estado, ya que lo que parece es que se bloquea el sistema completo, ya que la tv no obedece ni a apagado ni a encendido, solo a botones físicos.
He intentado repetidas veces lo del menu TT pero no hay manera.
Lo unico que he pensado que me queda es o sustituir la memoria NVM que no he visto en el manual que componente es físicamente (o si está incluida en el procesador de la placa base) o buscar una placa base de segunda mano.
También he pensado si habría alguna manera de reiniciar esta memoria o el sistema completo de alguna manera distina, pero por ahora no la he encontrado.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 8, 2019)

FranCasas dijo:


> Lo unico que he pensado que me queda es o sustituir la memoria NVM que no he visto en el manual que componente es físicamente


Es este, comunmente llamado EEPROM.



FranCasas dijo:


> la tv no obedece ni a apagado ni a encendido, solo a botones físicos.


Deberías comprobar si salen los pulsos del sensor IR y si es que llegan al procesador.

No sé si todavía esté en venta el kit de reparación para ese TV que incluía la NAND Flash.


----------



## FranCasas (Jul 8, 2019)

A la EEPROM hbria que introducirle algun firmware o vacía la misma tv la reprogramaría?
En cuanto a la NAND sí sigue habiendo kits de reparacion, salen a 17 euros, yo arreglé una con la NAND en mal estado con el tipico problema de los clicks continuos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 8, 2019)

FranCasas dijo:


> ¿A la EEPROM habría que introducirle algun firmware o vacía la misma tv la reprogramaría?


Eso se hace entrando al modo TT, pero como no responde el control remoto, no se podrá.
No se debe limpiar la memoria manualmente porque requiere datos precisos que solo en el modo TT se cargarán nuevamente.

¿haz intentado actualizar el firmware?
Televisores Sony Bravia: Descargas de firmware. | Sony ES


----------



## FranCasas (Jul 9, 2019)

No creo que me deje actualizar firmware, ya que tiene el fallo que te comenté antes, de que no responde ante el mando, de todas maneras probaré a introducirle un pendrive con el firmware cargado por si lo leyera.
Si esto no funciona lo que me queda es sustituir la NAND y ver si puedo entrar al modo TT para reiniciar la NVM.


----------

